
Announcing Twoorl: an open source ErlyWeb-based Twitter clone - foemmel
http://yarivsblog.com/articles/2008/05/28/announcing-twoorl-an-open-source-erlyweb-based-twitter-clone/
======
tptacek
Erlang. The Ron Paul of programming languages.

~~~
anonym
What's Common Lisp?

I'm thinking either Barry Goldwater or Eugene McCarthy, kind of a toss-up.

~~~
tptacek
Ralph Nader.

~~~
anonym
Now that's just cold.

------
dant
I wonder if slashdot has got a form for this sort of thing yet ;)

Your twitter architecture will fail due to:

    
    
      ( ) Database replication issues
      ( ) Inability to prevent spam
      (x) Immaturity of the libraries in your chosen language
      ...

~~~
KirinDave
Immaturity? Erlang is far more mature and tested than most language runtimes
we use.

Why do people keep assuming Erlang is "new"?

~~~
dant
It was meant to be a lighted joke about how so many people are proposing ways
to fix twitter it reminds me of slashdot a few years ago where people were
trying to fix spam and they started responding to each suggestion with a list
of flaws with Xs next to the ones that applied in that case. I'm not making a
point about erlang, i dont really know anything about erlang, but maybe i
touched a nerve so i apologise.

~~~
jksmith
I got it. Downmodding your original post was silly.

------
josefresco
hm, not working for me, I hit "Send" and nothing ....

Maybe this means the start of blog postings like "Why is Twoorl Down?!?!" and
"How to Fix Twoorl's Send Problem"

~~~
yariv
Twoorl is broken in IE and FF3 I believe.

I hope such blog posts start appearing. It means Twoorl will have hit prime
time :)

------
dmpayton
Looks really nice.

Coincidentally, I've been working on something extremely similar the past
week, though my project has a twist that I think Twitterers are going to
enjoy. I'm going out of town for a few days, but hopefully I'll be able to
release early next week. And it's in Django.

------
nirmal
I can't log in again after having logged out. If I am putting in the wrong
password it is not notifying me in anyway. It just takes me back to the public
timeline. There is no way to retrieve the password.

------
nickb
Why use a database at all?

~~~
yariv
Mostly for convenience. ErlyDB makes working with databases very easy. I
didn't see a compelling reason to use any alternatives.

Although I use MySQL, I haven't used any relational features. The app doesn't
do any joins.

~~~
Andys
Does it use transactions?

------
eelco
Very cool. Now it only needs an API, IM backend and SMS'ing ;) Twitter should
hire Yariv :p

~~~
KirinDave
Sadly Twitter is now staffed by Scala guys who's enthusiasm for Scala gets in
the way of their ability to consider Erlang.

------
sebastian
Man I wish this had been developed on django.

~~~
yariv
1700 LOC can't be that hard to port :)

~~~
stcredzero
You might be able to do that with Stackless Python. But it will be a bit
wordier.

------
jasonlbaptiste
very very cool.

